# Congrats to our 3rd Godfather - GummyBear2001!



## Guest (Feb 13, 2002)

Wow...3 godfathers in the last 2 months. And 2 in the last 3 days! Very cool!

And to everyone - thanks for reading and posting in our little corner of the world. There wouldn't be any reason for us to be here if it weren't for you!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2002)

Very cool! Gummy has been around since the beginning so I guess it's about time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2002)

Ya but I didn't get much chance to post for a few months back there


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2002)

Youve been pretty quiet the past few months, I havent seen you at AVS lately either. Anyways, Congrads again.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2002)

And to the parents of the little cub as well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2002)

Congrats gummy, Are you overwhelmed ?  
All this excitement in the last 2 days.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2002)

Congratulations Gummy. I wont kiss your ring though.  

See ya
Tony


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2002)

Sounds like a "Crime Commission". I think it is time to enact the RICO act and get the FBI in here. How about changing those with 100 posts to "Made Man", those with 50 to "Family Soldier". And those with less than 50 to "A Friend of Ours"


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2002)

Guess Im the fourth Godfather now. I better put lots of cotton balls in my mouth and talk really funny.  Now if I can just give Pegasus an offer they cannot refuse


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2002)

Congrads Brian, gee 3 godfathers in 5 days or so. Adam (Ogre) isnt far behind either.


----------

